
Learning a Manifold of Fonts (2014) - sebg
http://vecg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/Projects/projects_fonts/projects_fonts.html
======
leviathan
Heads up for anyone on limited bandwidth: The page loads over 25Mb of
javascript in order to display anything.

~~~
MrZeus
Wow. Indeed. 44.2 MB for the whole page!

The morphing-letters demo is kinda cool though :-)

~~~
aab0
Yeah. Looks like their two dimensions correspond, left-right to serif vs sans-
serif, and up-down some sort of bold/italic dimension?

------
grif-fin
This is good job. Having the ability to customize a font under the control of
keeping it in the valid readable manifold.

Has Adobe discovered this? I be happy having this feature in Photoshop.

------
Stratoscope
You would think that a web page about fonts would at least make a halfhearted
attempt to use fonts that are somewhat readable.

I know we're not supposed to nitpick about formatting details and instead
comment on the message itself. But when a page is _about fonts_ , I think its
choice of fonts is fair game. :-)

I tried to read the page in Chrome and Firefox on my Galaxy Note 4, and on
desktop Chrome and Edge. It's barely readable in any of them.

Combine the spindly thin body font with the layout that doesn't reflow on
mobile when you try to zoom in - what a mess.

The article would be so much more readable if it just didn't use a custom font
at all and simply let the browser use its default font.

~~~
rawTruthHurts
It's not an article about fonts. It's an interactive experiment on typography.

~~~
Stratoscope
Hopefully I can be forgiven for thinking the article had something to do with
fonts, considering that the word appears in the _title_ as well as 22 times in
the body. :-)

~~~
rawTruthHurts
And I hope to be forgiven too for my poor wording, since I meant font
readability :/

------
pieterp
The jargon in the type world is a tad different from what's being used here,
it bothers me immensely. E.g. a font (file, lead type, etc.) and a typeface
(design) are two different things. Type design and typography aren't
synonymous either.

I know it's an experiment but I doubt it's likely that the EULA states that
the fonts can be manipulated, e.g. you need written consent of Grilli Type if
you wish to do this. I'm unaware of the policy in other foundries.

Neat experiment but I don't really see a use for this.

